# Michigan Grouse Hunting



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know of any website that has Michigan Public Hunting?
Thanks,
Jim :G


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Michigan.gov/dnr

Click on hunting and trapping and then you'll see on the left a link to "where can I hunt".


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks T_DAWG 

jim:G


----------

